# Scroll Saw clubs.



## George.. (9 Dec 2018)

Hi all, I’m aware there are wood turning etc meetings around the UK, and I was wondering if there are any clubs/meetings particular to Scroll sawing. Anyone know of one. 
George (Norfolk )


----------



## MJOriginals (11 Dec 2018)

Hi George

I have been looking too but haven’t come across any , we scrollers must be to few and far between.

Martyn


----------



## Droogs (11 Dec 2018)

It's not that we are few and far between just well spreadout, just as other woodworkers are these days. There are many here on the forum. If you are looking to hook up look for mens sheds in your area and put up notices both in local public areas such as shops and community centres etc and also start a facebook page suitably named for your area. Admitedly it is impractical to lug your saw about but nothing to stop you having a get together at someones shed etc.


----------



## MJOriginals (11 Dec 2018)

Hi droogs

Just done that up here in Scotland there’s a new shed opening in Falkirk so hopefully going there on Wednesday see how it goes and give a report to the forum
Martyn


----------



## donwatson (11 Dec 2018)

I'm sorry, I have just sat and typed a reply and somehow wiped it and had to start again.
We have a 'Mens Shed' here in Glenrothes and have recently purchased 3 saws from Aldi (@£45 I believe), we have 6 members now using them and they all love it. I would suggest you look for a nearby 'Mens Shed'


----------



## Bobbydoc (28 Dec 2018)

Hi guys just a newbi trying to find my way around the site just got my scroll saw today and looking for any advice on finding design sheets to get me started I'm a silver fox so apologize if I'm on the wrong forum tks


----------



## gjhimages (28 Dec 2018)

Hi
Try scrollsawworkshop dot com
Gary


----------



## Mr Christopher (11 Nov 2021)

George.. said:


> Hi all, I’m aware there are wood turning etc meetings around the UK, and I was wondering if there are any clubs/meetings particular to Scroll sawing. Anyone know of one.
> George (Norfolk )



Hi George

I know it's a few years on but did you ever find any clubs/meetings for us scrollers? I'm in North Suffolk.


----------



## SaintD56 (21 Sep 2022)

Bobbydoc said:


> Hi guys just a newbi trying to find my way around the site just got my scroll saw today and looking for any advice on finding design sheets to get me started I'm a silver fox so apologize if I'm on the wrong forum tks


Try Stevegoodblog.com


----------



## SaintD56 (21 Sep 2022)

SaintD56 said:


> Try Stevegoodblog.com


When I first got started, I got a lot of good advice from Steve Good you tube.
I also got some pretty good free pattern's.
Have A Great Day


----------

